# A look at Burton 2022



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

I always like a bit of simplicity in my graphics. Looks like their Family Tree line will deliver on that. Enjoy first dibs!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Wave tracer, new leaderboard, thinkers and flight attendant look good. Wonder how many of their new jib team will be riding the tornado warning, could get popular.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hmmm easily the women's Feelgood and Storyboard have the best graphics. Simplicity of the family tree boards are also great. loving the black woodgrain on the hometown hero.

I did not see the Custom X...


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Gosh it's already _that _time of the year... another season passed.


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Really glad I grabbed a 2021 custom. Not digging the new graphics much....


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

not bad


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Needmoresnow said:


> Really glad I grabbed a 2021 custom. Not digging the new graphics much....


I don't like the 2021 Custom. The lighting just felt too tacky to me. The 2022 I'm not sold on.

I was lucky enough to get a 2020 Custom for 300 in my size and that one is by far my favorite graphic with the 2019 a close second. They have similarities. 

I will admit though the 2021 did grow on me over time.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Is it just because it's Australia or what? Why is the Custom only $70 cheaper than the Custom X? Wasn't it like $200 before?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think/hope the FT bases will look way better in person and really pop on snow. 

The Fish graphics... I am glad I got the '21.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Jack87 said:


> Hmmm easily the women's Feelgood and Storyboard have the best graphics. Simplicity of the family tree boards are also great. loving the black woodgrain on the hometown hero.
> 
> I did not see the Custom X...


OP had me digging myself into a hole. I agree the Women's graphics look great, heavy Capita birds of a feather vibes.

Capita just gets it...








Snowboards


Browse our huge range of mens, womens, and kids snowboards from all the best snowboard brands! Free shipping Australia-wide for orders over $50, buy now pay later with Zip and Afterpay.




www.melbournesnowboard.com.au


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> I don't like the 2021 Custom. The lighting just felt too tacky to me. The 2022 I'm not sold on.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a 2020 Custom for 300 in my size and that one is by far my favorite graphic with the 2019 a close second. They have similarities.
> 
> I will admit though the 2021 did grow on me over time.


I felt the same about the 2021, but it's grown on me. Not sure this year's will do the same.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Got any pictures on the new cartel x colorways?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

black purple orange teamwhite artsyblackandwhite


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SEWiShred said:


> Is it just because it's Australia or what? Why is the Custom only $70 cheaper than the Custom X? Wasn't it like $200 before?


It's Australia mate......, we are all upside down here.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snowboards


Shop the latest season snowboards for men, women & kids. We have the top brands & set-ups for Australian snowboarding, plus free shipping over $99.99.




balmoral-boards.myshopify.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jack87 said:


> Hmmm easily the women's Feelgood and Storyboard have the best graphics. Simplicity of the family tree boards are also great. loving the black woodgrain on the hometown hero.
> 
> I did not see the Custom X...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> View attachment 157672


Thank you sir. Yes this looks nice.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah that's def a cool setup


----------



## Jackboard (Feb 17, 2021)

nooo, it looks like they dismissed the name dropper, right? I wanted to buy it for next season


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jackboard said:


> nooo, it looks like they dismissed the name dropper, right? I wanted to buy it for next season


Well remember that site might not sell their entire catalog.... so who knows?... either way keep an eye out for a deal on 2021 model.


----------



## seatosky (Dec 16, 2020)

Did they change any of the construction on the new 2022 CX? I only got a few months on my 2021 CX this past season because they shut my home mountain Whistler down two months early due to Covid outbreak in March . Just curious about the '22 because they keep doing cool stuff to this model.

CX 2021, like previous models is the gift that keeps on giving with a little more pop. Who cares about the graphics but the minimal graphic thing is cool; more about how the board rides than how it looks. The thing just takes everything you throw at it and asks for more. Can't believe how awesome the evolution of boards has been!!!


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> Hmmm easily the women's Feelgood and Storyboard have the best graphics. Simplicity of the family tree boards are also great. loving the black woodgrain on the hometown hero.
> 
> I did not see the Custom X...


I agree on the Feelgood graphics!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I am more curious about Burton AK for next season than their boards.

I cannot get myself to buy a proprietary board with the Channel and be limited on my choice of bindings.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

mjayvee said:


> I am more curious about Burton AK for next season than their boards.
> 
> I cannot get myself to buy a proprietary board with the Channel and be limited on my choice of bindings.


The only bindings you really «lock» yourself out of with channel are union contact pros, its est bindings that lock you to channel not the other way around. Some new baggy ak/mine pants with the elastic cuffs thats not in the pink/purp/flower colorway would be nice.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> The only bindings you really «lock» yourself out of with channel are union contact pros, its est bindings that lock you to channel not the other way around. Some new baggy ak/mine pants with the elastic cuffs thats not in the pink/purp/flower colorway would be nice.


I like being able to use all my bindings on any kind of board, without having to use an adapter kit just for the Channel.

Plus, Burton already gets enough of my money with their outerwear, accessories and bags. 😆


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> I like being able to use all my bindings on any kind of board, without having to use an adapter kit just for the Channel.
> 
> Plus, Burton already gets enough of my money with their outerwear, accessories and bags. 😆


Many many bindings have their discs suitable for channel systems. My Salomon Hologram's discs can do 2x4 and channel no problem. Either that or they supply you with an additional disc.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Most binding makers worth a damn provide universal disks that can be put on nearly any mounting system out of the box, including the channel. But not Burton. #irony


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I like the new Union disc because I have 2x4, 3d and channel boards that I like to ride, and that one does it all, but nocant Burton bindings are still more comfy, less pressure on the outside of the feet. Having a narrower stance, the adjustable 2x4 mounting is handy for getting my back foot more centered, and when boards dont have channel I can end up with a less ideal stance, like with all Lib boards for me, and then I need 2x4 to align it. Most Burton boards with channel in my size and with EST bindings, I have no options on stance width, the minimum stance is 52 cm, and unlike 2x4 I cant adjust it further. The few physical shops that still stock decent snowboards are usually pushing a few brands no matter what, and all the rest, the minor shops in chains are forced to take in Headcrap since they threaten their way into the snowboard market and demands monopoly, also in the rental market with resorts. Whatever the fuck will happen if Head now gets the FIS president is beyond my imagination.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Most binding makers worth a damn provide universal disks that can be put on nearly any mounting system out of the box, including the channel. But not Burton. #irony


You just have to email Burton and they will send you the right disk for free. I think they call this a more environmental approach???


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> You just have to email Burton and they will send you the right disk for free. I think they call this a more environmental approach???


Still, both 2x4 and channel discs were included with the 2020 cartels and missions I bought last year.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Surgeon said:


> Still, both 2x4 and channel discs were included with the 2020 cartels and missions I bought last year.


Yep that's what I got when I got my GenX reflex. If you want 3 hole discs Burton will send them to you for free.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I specifically mean one universal disc that have holes for the channel and regular 2x4 patterns. Union, Rome, Salomon, Flow, and probably a bunch others include one. Burton gives you different discs for different mounting options. Sure, they work, but I find one universal disc a lot more handy in real world situation. And there is no way Burton's way of including multiple discs is more environmentally friendly...


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

robotfood99 said:


> I specifically mean one universal disc that have holes for the channel and regular 2x4 patterns. Union, Rome, Salomon, Flow, and probably a bunch others include one. Burton gives you different discs for different mounting options. Sure, they work, but I find one universal disc a lot more handy in real world situation. And there is no way Burton's way of including multiple discs is more environmentally friendly...


Yeah but that’s not laziness on their part. Their mini discs are super small AND the thinner part of the reflex doesn’t allow for much space for different hole patterns. Switching discs isn’t that big a deal for me if I’m already switching bindings between boards.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, different design approaches. I prefer to not have to rummage for that other disc when I am hot swapping boards in the parking lot. You might say its laziness on my part lol.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Maya said:


> I agree on the Feelgood graphics!


My gf was looking for a second board and was told to get the Feelgood, but the Flying V. She was used ronger GNU B-Nice with BTX Camber, she want something stiffer, a little more aggresive which she will be able to push her level. Too, the Camber of the Flying V Will be more forgiven than the cambered Feelgood.

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has ridden the Burton Leader Board. There are a few of these left in my size in Australia at really great EOS prices. There are a handful of video reviews and they say it's like a pretty stiff Flight Attendant (10mm tapered, directional -25mm, S/Rocker, 3D nose, carbon I beam). Recommended for high speed bombing and more focused in the range AM<Freeride<Powder.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

should make great powder boards at least, would think its more camber than srocker. steve klassen seemed to use the hometown hero over this one in freeride world tour, but they could have switched up the looks. would think its along the lines of the good old bigmountain planks, a bit more demanding to ride, but still rides well.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

The Leader Board is intriguing because it is supposed to be very aggressive, yet comes at a much lower price than the Straight Chuter or the Custom X.

Maybe Burton does not expect the Leader Board to have mass appeal and not sell that well?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

mjayvee said:


> The Leader Board is intriguing because it is supposed to be very aggressive, yet comes at a much lower price than the Straight Chuter or the Custom X.
> 
> Maybe Burton does not expect the Leader Board to have mass appeal and not sell that well?


There seems to always be a few of these left at the end of season in Australia. It seems to probably be a stiff freeride board. I have a Mystery Landlord so thinking it may be an unwarranted excessive purchase, if that's even possible???, but I can get one for around $Au444 ($US328) delivered which is pretty good. They say it's not as stiff as CX so probably be around a moderately stiff ride similar to the Custom. It sort of fits how I ride, but I'd imagine the Mystery Landlord maybe a big step above this.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I had a go on the Leader Board last year. It felt like a beefed-up and more stable Dump Truck, but I didn't especially like the somewhat harsh ride on hardpack and felt that there were more capable freeride specific boards in my quiver. I didn't think it was really unique at anything, so I picked up the K2 Alchemist instead. Then the season had to be abandoned.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> I had a go on the Leader Board last year. It felt like a beefed-up and more stable Dump Truck, but I didn't especially like the somewhat harsh ride on hardpack and felt that there were more capable freeride specific boards in my quiver. I didn't think it was really unique at anything, so I picked up the K2 Alchemist instead. Then the season had to be abandoned.


I really liked my DT 163. It was really brilliant in and out of the powder back to the lift bases. Just didn't have the edge hold of say a Custom when pushing it hard, but that is to be expected as it's a freeride board. Would you say being stiffer it can charge a bit harder on the piste. You sound like you didn't like the stiffness. What size did you ride/weight? 

These Jap' guys do a review. It's not that super informative. They are pretty good riders but are testing it in the perfect powdery conditions.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> I really liked my DT 163. It was really brilliant in and out of the powder back to the lift bases. Just didn't have the edge hold of say a Custom when pushing it hard, but that is to be expected as it's a freeride board. Would you say being stiffer it can charge a bit harder on the piste. You sound like you didn't like the stiffness. What size did you ride/weight?
> 
> These Jap' guys do a review. It's not that super informative. They are pretty good riders but are testing it in the perfect powdery conditions.


I don't mind the stiffness. Most of my boards tend to be north of 7 in flex. I meant that it was chattery and rough on the hardpack. I can see it coming alive on soft conditions but would prefer to be on steeper terrain than in the video, as this isn't really a shallow-hill ground trick board. It would excel on powdery steeps, putting its torsional stiffness and the solid tail to good use.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> I don't mind the stiffness. Most of my boards tend to be north of 7 in flex. I meant that it was chattery and rough on the hardpack. I can see it coming alive on soft conditions but would prefer to be on steeper terrain than in the video, as this isn't really a shallow-hill ground trick board. It would excel on powdery steeps, putting its torsional stiffness and the solid tail to good use.


It's probably a board for snowy days with a little bit of depth.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ended up grabbing a 166 LB (305.7/260/295.7/9.2 radius). Needed it for the waist width with my boot size. The RL and EE are a bit less that my Custom so should be a good size for me (25mm setback) as a Freeride Board.

A stiffer fast charging Dump Truck..., I'll welcome that.

Has a little bit bigger sidecut than my Custom but in powdery condition that's not really going to be that concerning for me.


----------



## SnowRidersPosse (Sep 15, 2021)

Jackboard said:


> nooo, it looks like they dismissed the name dropper, right? I wanted to buy it for next season


Yea...that sucks! It was one of their best boards...


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Jackboard said:


> nooo, it looks like they dismissed the name dropper, right? I wanted to buy it for next season


If you really want this model, now might be a good time. Still available with a discount on Burton's website.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Thoughts on the Showstopper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*2022 Burton Custom*










Camber.










Topsheet has a slight woodgrain textured effect through the white.










A little bit of technical flair.










Normally not a really big fan of white boards. They look *good* when new but normally show a bit of age after a few years. However it looks a lot better in the flesh than what I was expecting.











Pastel yellow is sort of love or hate affair. The woodgrain stringer and "BURTON" look good. Weight @166W - 3500grms.











I was reading that with this year the '22 Custom art work is throwback to the Dave Downing original Custom designed from from a surfboard.

_"Next season's graphic also had a hint of returning to the origin. A line reminiscent of the core material of a surfboard in the center of a white board. The graphic story features an authentic Ford Bronco and a surfboard. In fact, this graphic image is the story of the birth of the first CUSTOM. It was one of the developers, Dave Downing's ideal "snowboard with a mix of skating and surf style." Dave Downing is a surf bum that has chosen to be a professional snowboarder for surfing. Looking back at his old footage, you can imagine jumping oversized in the snowy backcountry and enjoying a tight tree run. Sometimes I speed up and give a spray. The style does not change even with compressed snow. Dave Downing" (translated from MoJane)



https://mojane.com/review/custom21-22


_


----------



## seatosky (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks great to me! Who cares about graphics---how does it ride? Fast and crazy---perfect.


----------

